# Teflon and Non-stick question



## prettynyguen (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi, I have a Sunbeam Rotisserie that has a non-stick tray that spins and heats up. Is non-stick the same thing as Teflon? I haven't used it at all because I'm afraid the fumes will harm my budgies. Thank you for any suggestions you may have.

:Love birds:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You will need to contact the manufacturer to see what material was used in the construction of your Rotisserie.

Refer to Paragraph "K" in the linked article:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/335721-basic-pet-bird-care.html

These articles should help to answer your questions regarding Teflon Toxicity in Birds

http://www.busybeaks.com/QA teflon.pdf

Teflon Toxicity (PTFE Toxicosis) in Birds: Signs and Prevention*


----------



## prettynyguen (Aug 19, 2016)

thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're very welcome.

I'm closing this thread now. *


----------

